# Looking for a Jam buddy(s)



## ashm70 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Guys!

I am looking for a fellow GC'r to jam with. I am a relative newbie. I play blues. I play in mostly open tunings, D/E or G/A. I am sick of playing with myself :kqoct:

I can host, my bro in law has a banquet hall that sometimes has an open room to setup in.

I am in Oakville.


----------

